# how traumatic is a fall for a gecko



## wakehamthenick (Jun 17, 2008)

i was handling my gecko earlier and my brother walked in and startled she so she jumped and fell about 4ft, shes fine though, she's walking fine, doesn't look dizzy 

i was just wondering how traumatic it would be for her and how long untill she trusts me again i rescued her from a owner that didn't handle her and i've only just got her to trust me 

Cheers 
Nick


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

geckos fall quite often. it depends on the type of gecko, the surface they fall onto and the height they fall from. we tend to hold ours when sitting down so they can't fall far if they do fall.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

i would say it depends on what type or gecko, if it was a flying gecko or some other high climbing gecko it shouldnt be too bad, as they usually fall in the wild like this. However i would think ifit was something like a leo it may be a scary occurance.


----------



## wakehamthenick (Jun 17, 2008)

hey yes it was leo, i was putting her back in her viv after handling her (which i do sitting) and my brother ran in and scared her and she jumped, im new to leos and am a little worried XD but she doesn't show any signs of injury


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

they tend to jump and bounce, lol. aslong as theeir are no obvious ingurys and she seems ok  thats ok 


wakehamthenick said:


> hey yes it was leo, i was putting her back in her viv after handling her (which i do sitting) and my brother ran in and scared her and she jumped, im new to leos and am a little worried XD but she doesn't show any signs of injury


----------



## wakehamthenick (Jun 17, 2008)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> they tend to jump and bounce, lol. aslong as theeir are no obvious ingurys and she seems ok  thats ok


phew XD yea she's just a little shaken up thats all, she's just gone into a new viv aswell so shes gonna be hiding for a few days XD


----------



## MexMex (Sep 12, 2007)

It will be fine, mine fell from a bit higher once and no harm whatsoever done. Suppose it does matter what the surface it falls onto is like but if it seems ok then I wouldn't be too bothered


----------

